# Fedor's loss is the best thing that could have happened to MMA forums



## Coosh (Sep 25, 2009)

*The UFC vs. Fedor - The End of the Great War*


It was inevitable. One man and his fans cannot stand against an entire organization of elite fighters. 

For many years this has been the state of MMA forums - a great divide between The (UFC) Empire and The (Fedor) Resistance. A man named Fedor who was worshiped like a God by a cult-like following of bullies who thought that hero-worship of an MMA icon made them fringe cool. A man who symbolized everything they loved about an MMA era gone by. They could not deal with change or evolution and they held fast to an ideal that was destined to fail. A cult like following who put Dana White and co. under a microscope and treated him as the equivalent as the industries bald headed Lex Luthor, along with a new threat, Brock Lesnar, his laboratory made monster. Sure, Dana was never perfect - hell he's even ruthless at times, but at the end of the day he's done more for this sport than anyone, and that's exactly why he's the one who's being rewarded for it. 

The cult that has followed Fedor got ahead of themselves. They assumed it would last forever. By trying to convince the MMA world he was invincible, his fans have inadvertently contributed to bringing this shitstorm on their hero now that he has lost... because he's not invincible. He's just another man. A great fighter no doubt, but that wasn't enough for them. 

Fedor himself recently said that he would like to retire undefeated, a full 180 from from his belief he carried with himself throughout his career - that he would one day lose and be okay with that. A harbinger of doom. Even if you wanted to ignore Fedor's changing attitude outside of the ring, he has continually looked more and more mortal inside of it, but many simply did not want to see it. 

Fedor is a good man, but also a man who aligned himself with the wrong people, and was blind to see that he was slowly veering off the path of righteousness that rewarded him. His business became more important to him than his fighting career until the point that he was no longer fighting the best - that he was no longer proving he was the best. Perhaps when Fedor stopped taking the best fights, he also lost the best fight in him. 

So it seems the great war is finally over, and the divide we have seen in the forums has finally been bridged. Fedor fought valiantly and lasted longer than anyone else ever has, but he is only a man and he could have never hoped to endure like this sport surely will. 

In the end, it would be nice to say that he fought the best and lost, but the truth is he just lost.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Best Thing*

I'm not sure if two forums crashing is the best thing for an MMA forum!


----------



## rean1mator (Nov 20, 2006)

nice post. 

i'm not sure the huggers of the testes of fedor are likely to change their minds one bit tho'.
the rabidity with which the fedor fan-boys illogically claim he is the best p4p fighter today refused to consider the glaring facts.

yes, he may have once been the best but it was pretty obvious with him not wanting to fight the best in the world that that claim could not or should not be made. 

it's not just the loss that will put him out of the p4p discussion but his lost in a second rate fighting organization.


----------



## JimmyJames (Dec 29, 2009)

Coming from a guy who has his mouth firmly planted on the ass of Brock Lesnar I cant take any of this seriously Coosh..........


----------



## Coosh (Sep 25, 2009)

JimmyJames said:


> Coming from a guy who has his mouth firmly planted on the ass of Brock Lesnar I cant take any of this seriously Coosh..........


So tell me, which part of what I said was not true?


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Not True*

Well it wasn't true until last night and I think you could've used less graphic language!


----------



## astrallite (Mar 14, 2010)

To me this is nothing different Fedor's M-1 teammate, Gegard Mousasi (28-2) losing after he was the #1 fighter that Dana wanted to sign outside of Fedor.

They lose their value and bargaining power if they want to come into the UFC. Hell, I don't even think Dana even cares anymore about getting either fighter. The mystique is gone.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*M-1 Teammate*

You made a mistake, he isn't with M-1 Global anymore!


----------



## sNatch204 (Oct 13, 2006)

I dont agree that fedor hasnt fought the best guys.

When he fought Tim Sylvia, Tim was still one of the best, probably a top5-6 HW in the world. He just came of a tough lost to Nog, who he was dominating the whole fight, until he got submitted.

Next he fought Arlovski, who at the time was a killer. Won 5 straight, beating Werdum, knocking out Roy Nelson and Ben Rothwell. At the time he was in the top5.

After that he fights Rogers, who just destroyed Arlovski is like 20 seconds. Ends up knocking him out.

Whos to say the UFC's heavyweights are the best in the world? It would be nice to see Fedor fight some of those guys, but you cant say hes not fighting the best, just because hes not in the UFC.

I think the top5 hw's right now are split between both strikeforce and the ufc. top3 Strikeforce hw's, Overeem, Werdum, Fedor. top3 UFC Lesnar, Carwin, Dos Santos.


----------



## Coosh (Sep 25, 2009)

sNatch204 said:


> I dont agree that fedor hasnt fought the best guys.
> 
> When he fought Tim Sylvia, Tim was still one of the best, probably a top5-6 HW in the world. He just came of a tough lost to Nog, who he was dominating the whole fight, until he got submitted.
> 
> ...


I never said that Fedor was fighting bad fighters - just that they were not top competition, and they certianly weren't.

Sylvia was not far removed from getting his clocked cleaned by Couture when he fought Fedor, so at that time Couture was the top competition.

Lesnar was already the UFC champion by the time Fedor fought Arlovski, and was obviously a much more compelling fight for Fedor.

Rogers came into MMA with next to no credentials and to this day his only real career accomplishment has been a 7 second bumrush over Arlovski, which, let's face it, could have very well been luck.

Alrovski, Sylvia and Rogers are decent fighters, but even if you look at Arlovski and Sylvia, they only ever ruled over a very weak UFC HW division and have had very few big wins to their credit. Actually, when looking at Sylvia, Rogers and Arlovski, all of their biggest wins come over eachother.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Top*

Overeem is a top ten not a top five!


----------



## Tacx0911 (Aug 12, 2009)

I just wondoer how long have some guys been following the sport? MMA is not about promotions. Sure the UFC have the biggest name and home to some of the best fighters in the world, but MMA as a whole is much bigger than brands.

When you talk about who's the best out there, you have to ask who other fighters think is the best and not just basing it in your own opinion and the media. This makes it easier to distinguish a true MMA fan from a casual fan with the way the person thinks.

How can you call yourself a real MMA fan when you cannot appreciate fighters and accomplishments for the sport outside a single brand?


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

Tacx0911 said:


> I just wondoer how long have some guys been following the sport? MMA is not about promotions. Sure the UFC have the biggest name and home to some of the best fighters in the world, but MMA as a whole is much bigger than brands.
> 
> When you talk about who's the best out there, you have to ask who other fighters think is the best and not just basing it in your own opinion and the media. This makes it easier to distinguish a true MMA fan from a casual fan with the way the person thinks.
> 
> How can you call yourself a real MMA fan when you cannot appreciate fighters and accomplishments for the sport outside a single brand?


I agree completely but the UFC has done a great job with there promoting. I love Fedor but the laws of Physics says Lesnar would kill him. There is no denying Fedor is 100 times more skilled.


----------



## BrutalKO (Oct 5, 2006)

...LOL! Brock Lesnar would lose to Fedor in the 1st round via submission. The gap in the groundgame between Lesnar & Fedor is miles apart. Lesnar has been very ill and has had a long lay-off. I guess it's slipped the Lesnar nuthugger's minds. Shane Carwin will stop the 4-1 Lesnar bandwagon. Brock will be ex-champion on July 3rd...


----------



## Coosh (Sep 25, 2009)

BrutalKO said:


> ...LOL! Brock Lesnar would lose to Fedor in the 1st round via submission. The gap in the groundgame between Lesnar & Fedor is miles apart. Lesnar has been very ill and has had a long lay-off. I guess it's slipped the Lesnar nuthugger's minds. Shane Carwin will stop the 4-1 Lesnar bandwagon. Brock will be ex-champion on July 3rd...


Regardless of who wins between Shane and Brock, Fedor is no longer #1 and likely will never be again. Unless he comes to the UFC and dominates, which seems far fetched at this point.


----------



## stadw0n (Dec 31, 2006)

he lose's one fight in 10 years and it seems the world has come to a end for him, fedor would beat werdum 9 outta 10 fights. i still think he would smash lesnar too, its ok cause lesnar is going to lose on saturday to carwin.


----------



## BrutalKO (Oct 5, 2006)

Coosh said:


> Regardless of who wins between Shane and Brock, Fedor is no longer #1 and likely will never be again. Unless he comes to the UFC and dominates, which seems far fetched at this point.


...So after dominating for 10 years and getting his first real loss, you doubt his heart to make a comeback? Werdum gets a lucky win and Fedor's done? This loss woke the sleeping giant. You can get complacent after dominating for so long. #1 or not Fedor is and always will be the best HW ever in MMA. His record & accomplishments still speaks for themselves...


----------



## Coosh (Sep 25, 2009)

BrutalKO said:


> ...So after dominating for 10 years and getting his first real loss, you doubt his heart to make a comeback? Werdum gets a lucky win and Fedor's done? This loss woke the sleeping giant. You can get complacent after dominating for so long. #1 or not Fedor is and always will be the best HW ever in MMA. His record & accomplishments still speaks for themselves...


I'm not saying a comeback isn't possible. I'm saying that in Strikeforce the guys he fights will never be ranked highly enough to get himself that #1 slot he's held onto for the last decade.

Also, as good as he is, I think Cain, JDS, Brock, and Carwin would all beat him. Different HW's from different eras.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Different Eras*

Yeah that is very possible, but unless he joins the UFC we will never know!


----------



## LeonWand (Jul 2, 2010)

Fedor is still the best p4p fighter in the world. Look at the mans record for god's sake. 1 loss is nothing, they are fighters, defeat is inevitable. And through his defeat, he remained humble. The way this man carries himself inside and outside the ring is bar none.

Mark my words, Fedor will come back better than ever.


----------



## LeonWand (Jul 2, 2010)

BrutalKO said:


> ...So after dominating for 10 years and getting his first real loss, you doubt his heart to make a comeback? Werdum gets a lucky win and Fedor's done? This loss woke the sleeping giant. You can get complacent after dominating for so long. #1 or not Fedor is and always will be the best HW ever in MMA. His record & accomplishments still speaks for themselves...


exactly my point, I love all of these so called MMA fans that claim a man overrated after a loss in a 10 year win streak, yet Lesnar is rated one of the top heavyweight fighters with his 5 fights, give me a break,


----------



## Machida Karate (Nov 30, 2009)

I think Brock is the better fighter because i know the Brock would kill Fedor if Fedor and him shared the same MMA Experience... 

But thats not the case... I believe the Fedor that only fought 5 fights would get eaten by Brock, and even today its hard to see anything other then Brock controlling your wrests and ending the fight in crazy holds you never seen used so effectively before...

But i think this post is going a little to far on the Fedor nutthuggers are gone now dealio....

That lose didn't change 1 opinion i have on Fedor, and not only did Fedor smash Werdum till he got caught but this will only take away Fedors cockyness and he will finally start respecting Werdums and other BJJ Champs Ground Game.... 

ANd that has only made Fedor that much better....

So yeah... I would love to see Fedor fight Brock, and i think each year that goes by gives Fedor that less of a chance to beat Brock.... If its not already to late....


But all respect to Fedor, and this loss has only made him stronger! And FYI i give Fedor a 65% chance to beat Brock, and Brock obviously a 35% chance to win, which like i said, changes the more and more experience he gets


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Fedors Cockyness*

I don't think that was totally the case, just some hype!


----------



## VolcomX311 (Aug 18, 2009)

Nice post/article'lish. 

and Carwin will be ex-interim champion on July 3rd :thumbsup:


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Ex-Interim Champion*

Yeah cause he'll be the Unified UFC Heavyweight Champion!


----------



## VolcomX311 (Aug 18, 2009)

kantowrestler said:


> Yeah cause he'll be the Unified UFC Heavyweight Champion!


Haha, nice


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Nice*

Yeah I'll be celebrating tomorrow night!


----------

